# Fantasy/Classic Soap and Drama > Banners and Fan-Art > General Soap/Drama Pictures >  eastenders pic

## crazygirl

from 8th november

----------


## lollymay

im confused - i didnt see sam in eastenders yesterday?

----------


## Angeltigger

Yeah i was about to say that too

----------


## crazygirl

oh sorry thats a pic of tomorrows episode!

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Why does everyone have the same EastEnders pic on different threads!?

----------


## i_luv_dennis

thanks for the pictures

----------


## Angeltigger

> Why does everyone have the same EastEnders pic on different threads!?


i don't know maybe they don't look before they post

----------


## crazygirl

i dont look at all the threads

----------


## Bryan

We are re-organising this section of SoapBoards and have noticed that there are too many individual threads i.e "fred blogg's banners" that all have eastenders pictures in them, the majority of these threads are using the same pictures, making each thread repetivive and slightly pointless.

After careful thought, we have decided to close these threads and make one special thread for eastenders pictures, where you all may post the images, making it a super-duper thread rather than a dozen splinter ones.

Exisitng images will remain in there closed threads, any subsquent images will be posted in the following thread:

http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/...ead.php?t=35866

Sorry for any inconvience, but we've had complaints and by doing it this way it will make the boards a lot tidier.

PM me or any of the other mods if you have any queries.

----------

